# Ligonier resources on abortion



## reaganmarsh (Jan 22, 2016)

Greetings PB brethren,

Abortion can be a painful issue for many people. R.C. Sproul has done a great service for the Church in putting together both an ebook and an online course addressing the issue. They're available free here:

http://www.ligonier.org/blog/abortion-ligonier-connect-free/

There's also a helpful article on God's forgiveness after an abortion: 

http://www.ligonier.org/blog/can-i-be-forgiven-if-ive-had-abortion/

May God grant us grace as we speak for unborn image-bearers and minister to the people affected by its presence.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jan 22, 2016)

I'm also remembering a couple of other resources on this topic. 

Chapel Library's Free Grace Broadcaster on the subject: http://www.chapellibrary.org/book/aborfg/abortion--_-free-grace-broadcaster-220

And Joel Beeke's booklet: http://www.chapellibrary.org/book/iars/is-abortion-really-so-bad?

(Both may be downloaded or ordered for free from Chapel Library).


----------



## Vox Oculi (Jan 22, 2016)

Well, I guess I'm just going to be building a virtual library because of your links.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jan 22, 2016)

Brother, I don't always have the cash for the printed volumes (though I GREATLY prefer them!) -- so when I can find the e-version for free, I like to share! 

I hope they help!


----------

